

Test Studio for iOS - record and execute automated tests - pstadler
http://www.tuaw.com/2012/06/21/devjuice-test-studio-for-ios/

======
quesera
This is awesome. I'm glad to see Apple breaking their rules to enable this
functionality.

Inter-app communication is a hard thing to fit into the iOS security model,
but I hope this small and controlled incursion is the beginning of something
Apple has been working on for a long time.

This app looks great too. Repetitive manual testing in the simulator is not my
favorite part of the day.

~~~
cozykozy
If you are currently "manually testing in the simulator," don't forget that
there are existing automated solutions for UI testing in iOS, including KIF
(mentioned above) and Apple's own UIAutomation.

I've actually written a small framework for UIAutomation to make it less
cumbersome, if that's a factor in adopting UIAutomation:
<http://www.github.com/jaykz52/mechanic>

------
ageektrapped
This is epic if it works as advertised. I was thinking recently that the dev
tooling story is pretty bad for mobile apps, compared to desktop apps or
server side. I find iOS apps particularly onerous to test and automate (and
refactor and analyze).

I'll definitely be giving this a serious look.

------
Aqua_Geek
Anyone looking at automated iOS app testing should also take a look at
Square's KIF: <https://github.com/square/kif>

